# Empresas de Paqueteria



## durdi (22 Mar 2012)

Hola a todos,

Estoy empezando a montar una empresita. Voy a hacer envios a nivel nacional de paquetes de hasta 10kg. He visitido varias agencias de transporte (TDN, DHL, SEUR, TOURLINE EXPRESS, ENVIALIA, ....)y algunas tienen buenos precios y otras lo tienen muy altos, pero con mucho "nombre" y bien valoradas por los clientes como DHL. Otras como TDN tienen buenas tarifas para envios locales, pero caras en el nacional. 
Mi pregunta es: 
A los que trabajen en algo relacionado con este tipo de empresas, que empresa o funciona mejor?. Cual os da menos problemas?. Con cual trabajais?. 


Saludos


----------



## Uno+ (22 Mar 2012)

Buenos días, 

has mirado: Agencia de Paquetería Urgente. ASMRED yo estoy mirando tarifas con ellos. Yo trabajo con una sin "nombre" pero con muy buenos precios, aunque con ciertos "detalles" que no me convencen.

Un saludo.


----------



## automono (22 Mar 2012)

transporte en españa, más bien de pena... 
yo para paquetería grande uso Seur y Ochoa, para pequeños paquetes, tienes mucho más dónde elegir.
No te queda otra e ir probando


----------



## chaber (23 Mar 2012)

Uno+ dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> has mirado: Agencia de Paquetería Urgente. ASMRED yo estoy mirando tarifas con ellos. Yo trabajo con una sin "nombre" pero con muy buenos precios, aunque con ciertos "detalles" que no me convencen.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mi experiencia con ASM es pésima, mala no, peor. Son la mayor basura que he visto en mi vida. Jamás volveré a trabajar con ellos, ni cobrando.

Ahora trabajo con Nacex y bastante bien, pero algo caros, todo depende de como negocies y de la oficina que te toque, los que están pegando bien de precio son Correos y Chronoexpress sobre todo en el 48-72 horas y en el contrareembolso. Otros que están haciendo un esfuerzo son Tip-sa.

MRW bien, pero algo caro parecidos a Nacex incluso algo más caros, Envialia carísimos, SEUR unos inútiles no adecuados a las nuevas tecnologías (hace años eran los nº1, hoy nadie lo diría). Zeleris descartados por ser del grupo Timofónica, otras menores descartadas por su poca cobertura nacional.

Luego otras opciones más baratas, tipo Kiala, PuntoPack con las que puedes dejar el paquete en una libreria y el cliente lo recoje, ahora Nacex también lo hace porque ve que le comen terreno.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (23 Mar 2012)

Yo no uso mucho estas cosas, solo soy cliente.
Pero correos siempre me decepcionó...que si nunca estaba enc asa que si tardaban mas de la cuenta etc.
El mes pasado pedi un paquete a una tienda de valencia, el lunes por la noche.
El miercoles por la mañana estaba llamando el tio de Envialia a mi puerta.
Digo mira, pa una vez me traen algo como dios manda.

Que tal es esa compañia ?No es muy famosa?Tiene pocas delegaciones?Precios?
Y MRW? con estos tampoco he tenido problemas.
saludos


----------



## vividor (25 Mar 2012)

CHRONOEXPRÉS es con la que trabajo actualmente. Hace ya tres años. Son bastante eficientes y de precio están bastante bien. Eso sí, si no tienes volumen de envíos casi todas las casas te aplican una tarifa general y pasan de tí. Otra cosa es que tengas volumen y ahí ya entras a negociar.

Saludos.


----------



## tocado (25 Mar 2012)

Todas estas agencias exprimen,castigan y pagan incluso a 180 dias al autonomo que viene a entregarte-recoger,son todas unas chupocteras que se benefician de la crisis.


Coforero mosqueado


----------



## el ganador (26 Mar 2012)

Buytrago, por mi experiencia +10 años -> recomendable 100%; pide precios al comercial. 
Creo que son líderes en la zona sur y por el norte no van mal.


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Mar 2012)

Yo envio con NACEX y bien

Me cobran 3,81 + IVA (si es contra reembolso el coste sube casi al doble)


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (27 Mar 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo envio con NACEX y bien
> 
> Me cobran 3,81 + IVA (si es contra reembolso el coste sube casi al doble)



que volumen ?
saludos


----------



## guillotinator (27 Mar 2012)

Yo trabajé en Envialia gestionando envíos e incidencias hace 7 años y era un desastre, se perdían muchas cosas y se retrasaban porque (si no es urgente a veces el cliente ni se entera), la red de delegaciones era escasa en cuanto te salías de capitales y ciudades grandes y las diferentes delegaciones no estaban muy controladas desde central, no sé si en 7 años habrá mejorado. Tourline Express era más barata que MRW y funcionaba muy bien (también estuve trabajando) había un buen control en las delegaciones y se sancionaba a las que no funcionaban bien. Pero repito que hace años, ahora ya no tengo ni idea. MRW creo que funciona bastante bien lo poco que lo he utilizado.


----------



## chaber (27 Mar 2012)

Lo de ASM es de traca, llamas a la oficina y NUNCA cogen el teléfono. Son unos putos impresentables, huid de la gentuza de ASM.


----------



## Lorca83 (28 Mar 2012)

pues cojo sitio para preguntas varias, gracias


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2012)

Yo trabajo con MRW y muy contento, disponen de un servicio para ecommerce muy interesante y cuando pasas de un numero de envios los costes son bajos


----------



## chaber (29 Mar 2012)

Alguna experiencia con "las emergentes" como Tourline Express o Tip-Sa. Yo ya os he comentado que mis experiencias de primera mano con Nacex y ASM. 

El problema es que si buscas por internet, en páginas tipo Ciao, todas las empresas tienen malas puntuaciones de gente cabreada con ellos.


Pues eso, alguna opinión de primera mano de Tourline o Tip-Sa sería bienvenida.


----------



## durdi (31 Mar 2012)

Hola a todos y gracias por contestar.

Os paso los datos de las empresas que me han respondido a mi solicitud de información. Me faltan Chronoexpress y MRW. Les he pedido a todos que me den 3 tarifas por zona, pues intento que los precios de los envios sean lo mas ajustados posibles. Todas las tarifas estan hechas en base a su servicio mas economico para envios a 24h. (<24h)

Segun esto, la mas economica para envios locales y regionales es Envialia y para nacionales Seur. 

El primer cuadro, corresponde a envios hasta 10Kg (entre 5kg y 10kg)
El segundo cuadro, corresponde a envio hasta 5Kg (entre 0kg y 5kg)

Que opinais??

PD: Pediré tambien precios a Buytrago
PD2: Lo malo es que el compañero no daba buenas "noticias" de envialia.


Saludos


----------



## Chotorunner (31 Mar 2012)

Cojo también sitio. Estoy haciendo pruebas con varias, TNT, SEUR, Chrono...y ya os iré contando. 

Saludos


----------



## chaber (1 Abr 2012)

Durdi, en general veo tus precios, a los que hay que sumar iva, un poco caros en el envío nacional. Ya os pasará mis tarifas cuando haya cerrado el tema, seguramente con Chronoexpress.


----------



## durdi (1 Abr 2012)

Pues muchas gracias chaber. La verdad es que no tengo referencias de si es caro o no, por eso las he puesto. Como comentaba antes, veremos a ver que me dicen las 3 a las que estoy esperando.
Comentar tambien, que estos precios son para envios sin un minimo. Imagino que si la tienda funciona y genero unos envios/mes podria afinar los precios.

Saludos


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Abr 2012)

Para envios a EEUU, ¿Que me recomendáis?...


----------



## chaber (2 Abr 2012)

De envíos a USA no tengo npi, supongo que las grandes UPS, DHL, FedEx...


----------



## fersape79 (4 Abr 2012)

durdi dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy empezando a montar una empresita. Voy a hacer envios a nivel nacional de paquetes de hasta 10kg. He visitido varias agencias de transporte (TDN, DHL, SEUR, TOURLINE EXPRESS, ENVIALIA, ....)y algunas tienen buenos precios y otras lo tienen muy altos, pero con mucho "nombre" y bien valoradas por los clientes como DHL. Otras como TDN tienen buenas tarifas para envios locales, pero caras en el nacional.
> Mi pregunta es:
> ...



Yo he trabajado con Tipsa, y muy bien en casi todos los aspectos.

Hasta 10 Kg son 8.04 euros, IVA incluido del 18%, aunque supongo que los precios son negociables. Yo como ya apenas lo uso mas que para enviar alguna cosilla a nivel personal, pues no me he calentado el coco.

El unico "pero" es que el contrareembolso es muy caro, un 5% de comision, con un minimo de 3.01 euros. Ademas, al menos en la agencia que tengo yo por aqui, tardan siglos en pagartelos, e incluso yo tengo algun contrareembolso aun por cobrar un año despues, aunque por unos euros paso olimpicamente...

Comparado con Seur, MRW, etc... son mucho mejor en conjunto.

Edito: Añado que tienen cosas bastante buenas, como seguimiento y vista de albaranes via web pidiendo el codigo de cliente, ademas de que en varios cientos de envios siempre ha llegado el dia siguiente a su destino. Ademas suelen ser agencias locales pequeñas, con un trato directo, de forma que al minimo problema, te lo solucionan sin estar dos horas al telefono.


----------



## Chotorunner (9 Abr 2012)

3 envíos hechos con TNT, y, la verdad, muy, muy contento. Además, los 3 eran distintos, y los precios me han parecido bastante razonables.

Cuando acabe de probar todos, publicaré una comparativa, pero TNT me ha convencido de forma casi definitiva.

Saludos


----------



## mave_victor (9 Abr 2012)

como usuario final, elijo NACEX como los mejores en tiempo de entrega. el cliente lo sabe valorar.


----------



## chaber (10 Abr 2012)

fersape79 dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con Tipsa, y muy bien en casi todos los aspectos.
> 
> Hasta 10 Kg son 8.04 euros, IVA incluido del 18%, aunque supongo que los precios son negociables. Yo como ya apenas lo uso mas que para enviar alguna cosilla a nivel personal, pues no me he calentado el coco.
> 
> ...



Yo estuve hace 15 días en una oficina de Tipsa preguntando precios y cuando me dijo lo del 5% puse cara de oler mierda, el tio enseguida se dio cuenta y le dije "mira, Nacex me pide un 2,5%, mrw un 3%, chronoexpress un 2% tu precio está fuera de mercado" y enseguida me dijo que se podía mirar de hacer un 2,5%. Supongo que debe ser un margen que se lleva el comercial y si cuela cuela, pero vamos que està fuera totalmente de mercado y de toda lógica: cómo se van a llevar 5 euros de un envio de 100 más 5-6 de gastos de envío... ::


----------



## Desmodromico (10 Abr 2012)

durdi dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy empezando a montar una empresita. Voy a hacer envios a nivel nacional de paquetes de hasta 10kg. He visitido varias agencias de transporte (TDN, DHL, SEUR, TOURLINE EXPRESS, ENVIALIA, ....)y algunas tienen buenos precios y otras lo tienen muy altos, pero con mucho "nombre" y bien valoradas por los clientes como DHL. Otras como TDN tienen buenas tarifas para envios locales, pero caras en el nacional.
> Mi pregunta es:
> ...



Estoy en Canarias, no se si mi información te puede ayudar, pero ahí va:

Envíos Peninsula-Canarias: para pequeños paquetes MEX es el mejor. SEUR un desastre y unos ladrones. MRW cumple pero es caro. Si no tienes prisa, Paquete Azul de correos es con diferencia el más barato.

Envíos Extranjero-Canarias: UPS y FedEx van bastante bien. DHL y TNT son unos ladrones absolutos.

Saludos.


----------



## Chotorunner (10 Abr 2012)

En Zaragoza, tenía una oficina MEX casi al lado de la tienda. Funcionaba de P.M. Algo caro, pero a cualquier lado a velocidad de vértigo...


----------



## capital tali (18 Abr 2012)

A mi me han facilitado tremendamente la vida los de Nacex. Me cobran 7€ mas 3€ de comisión por el contrarrembolso, pero me llevan hasta 20kg (o mas pagando mas, claro) y 4 paquetes por el mismo precio, y es dificil pasarse de medidas. Conseguí, de casualidad, que me hicieran contrato con la tarifa e-nacex, y no me pidieron volumen. Ademas tienen algo fundamental para alguien que empieza como yo: dejan la posibilidad de abrir el paquete antes de pagarlo, con lo que da mucha confianza a gente que solo te conoce de un anuncio en un portal. 

Me leo y casi parezco un comercial :o


----------



## chaber (18 Abr 2012)

capital tali dijo:


> A mi me han facilitado tremendamente la vida los de Nacex. Me cobran 7€ mas 3€ de comisión por el contrarrembolso, pero me llevan hasta 20kg (o mas pagando mas, claro) y 4 paquetes por el mismo precio, y es dificil pasarse de medidas. Conseguí, de casualidad, que me hicieran contrato con la tarifa e-nacex, y no me pidieron volumen. Ademas tienen algo fundamental para alguien que empieza como yo: dejan la posibilidad de abrir el paquete antes de pagarlo, con lo que da mucha confianza a gente que solo te conoce de un anuncio en un portal.
> 
> Me leo y casi parezco un comercial :o



7 más iva? supongo que hablas de e-nacex Provincial de 2 a 5 kilos, hasta 2 kilos son 5,72+iva.

La tarifa e-nacex se la hacen a todo hijo de vecino (para cualquier pyme que empiece, no piden volumen a nadie, siento desilusionarte : con lo de los 4 paquetes en un envío lo mismo, a mi también me la ofrecieron, pero realmente quíen envía 4 paquetes a un mismo cliente ?¿?¿ pocos son...Nacex no trabajan mal, es mi experiencia personal (aparte de mi negocio), y tienen la web y el sistema de tracking de lo más moderno, pero no son ni de lejos los más baratos.

Te explicaron lo del 5% de recargo en todas las facturas en función del precio del gasóleo? Nacex si no recuerdo mal ofrece un 3% y 3 mínimo por contrareembolsos, por ejemplo Chronoexpress 2% con un mínimo de 2 euros. Te han dicho que te cobran los 0.90€ por SMS o 0.60€ por email :8: para avisar al cliente? Sabes que en e-nacex lo de 24 horas es sólo para poblaciones que tengan oficina de Nacex...


----------



## Patito Feo (18 Abr 2012)

Yo trabajo en Tourline Express. Vamos, que ademas soy comercial. En Madrid. Si quereis os cuento en cuanto a servicio y tal.

Para darte precios "de referencia" necesitaria saber que tipo de paquetes, si son sobres, si cajas de 5 o de 10 kilos. Os puedo comentar, si quereis, lo de los Reembolsos, sobrecostes y historias habituales en el sector.


----------



## chaber (18 Abr 2012)

Tourline estuve en las oficinas de la franquicia de donde vivo, y el trato bien, los precios, pse pero donde fallaban era en las devoluciones: más caras que un envío normal. En Tourline 24 horas el envio provinvial eran 4,29 y la devolución 5,45 (hasta 5kg). Un sinsentido que un retorno te lo cobren como un envio de 12 horas. Un envio peninsular pongamos de 2 kilos 6,47 y la devolución 8,36....... tela


----------



## Patito Feo (18 Abr 2012)

Si eso es un sinentido. Los iluminados de los jefes, 
Puedes mitigarlo haciendo un envio con retorno, Si le has mandado algo que no pidió, le mandas lo correcto y a la vez, se le recoge. El retorno te sale por el mismo precio que el envio. Puedes hacer envios 48 horas bastante mas baratos que con esos precios.


----------



## chaber (19 Abr 2012)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Si eso es un sinentido. Los iluminados de los jefes,
> Puedes mitigarlo haciendo un envio con retorno, Si le has mandado algo que no pidió, le mandas lo correcto y a la vez, se le recoge. El retorno te sale por el mismo precio que el envio. Puedes hacer envios 48 horas bastante mas baratos que con esos precios.



El problema es que haciendo contrareembolso sabes que un % x tendrás de gente que se arrepiente o no lleva la pasta o ya no lo quiere y te comes una devolución demasiado cara.

Ya te digo, por precio y el trato que vi y tal, igual hubiera probado Tourline, pero lo de las devoluciones y que la oficina no está en sitio muy cómodo para malaparcar el coche y dejar un paquete, el dia que ya hayan pasado, me tiró bastante para atrás.


----------



## Rhah (20 Abr 2012)

Creo que nadie las ha mencionado, asi que te voy a proponer un par de ellas más. Transaher, para gran volumen dificilmente encuentras alguna más barata, y para lo que necesitas yo también pediría tarifa, son bastante económicos y otra a la que te aconsejo pedir precios, y esto puede que te sorprenda, es a Boyaca, estan intentando diversificar porque el tema de la prensa y tal va cuesta abajo y son bastante competitivos, con diferencia por experiencia, los que mejor tratan los bultos, y que como siguen con el tema de la prensa, llegan practicamente a todos los sitios por la mañana y en practicamente todos los pueblos, porque ojito con esto, los servicios de 24h de las empresas dejan de serlo en cuanto envies a pueblos un poco alejados de la capital de provincia porque no tienen ruta todos los días y bla bla bla. Nacex funciona bastante bien, el problema es el precio, Seur, o tiras por servicios premium tipo seur 10 que se sube el precio, o no funciona especialmente mejor que otras, aunque también es cierto que estan adecuando precios.


----------



## Rhah (20 Abr 2012)

Ah, y para envios a EEUU, yo me inclino por UPS y Fedex, por todo, y principalmente porque son de allí, cuentan con transportes propios etc....


----------



## durdi (17 Nov 2012)

A lo mejor a los jefes no les gusta que reflote esto pero....

Al final, despues de probar con 2 empresas y quedarme que ni fu ni fa (algunos fallos, retrasos), nada sin importancia, he probado con Nacex y su tarifa Pluspack. Cumplo con las medidas L+A+A = 150cm. No envio mas de 1 paquete por pedido. Envio 24h. No requiero de avisos por email o sms (me encargo personalmente de llamar al cliente antes del envio y a la recepcion), me ofrecen recogida por la mañana y por la tarde, una tarifa bastante escalonada y un 3% de contrareembolso y 3€ minimo (lo repercuto al cliente y se lo explico).... y por ahora 100% de eficacia y velocidad de entrega. 

Os agradezco la ayuda.


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (22 Nov 2012)

A ver si me echais un cable, ¿cual es la mejor tarifa para recibir envios de la UE?


----------



## oaken (22 Nov 2012)

durdi dijo:


> A lo mejor a los jefes no les gusta que reflote esto pero....
> 
> Al final, despues de probar con 2 empresas y quedarme que ni fu ni fa (algunos fallos, retrasos), nada sin importancia, he probado con Nacex y su tarifa Pluspack. Cumplo con las medidas L+A+A = 150cm. No envio mas de 1 paquete por pedido. Envio 24h. No requiero de avisos por email o sms (me encargo personalmente de llamar al cliente antes del envio y a la recepcion), me ofrecen recogida por la mañana y por la tarde, una tarifa bastante escalonada y un 3% de contrareembolso y 3€ minimo (lo repercuto al cliente y se lo explico).... y por ahora 100% de eficacia y velocidad de entrega.
> 
> ...



podias poner mas detalles de la tarifa?

€ por tramos de kilo..
con destino a peninsula...


----------



## garcia (29 Nov 2012)

Yo uso PuntoPack y creo que es una buena opción para envíos a particulares. Barato y el paquete llega a un punto de recogida (tienda de barrio como papelería, floristería). No son rápidos, pero para envíos medios de más de 600gr ganan en precio a Correos de calle.

De momento sólo operan en España, Francia y Bélgica. Están empezando a moverse en Alemania.


----------



## Iron John (29 Nov 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Mi experiencia con ASM es pésima, mala no, peor. Son la mayor basura que he visto en mi vida. Jamás volveré a trabajar con ellos, ni cobrando.





chaber dijo:


> Lo de ASM es de traca, llamas a la oficina y NUNCA cogen el teléfono. Son unos putos impresentables, huid de la gentuza de ASM.



Doy fe de lo anteriormente expuesto


----------



## chaber (30 Nov 2012)

Mala experiencia con Tipsa.

Tienen muy buenos precios, comparas con el resto y muy bien. Luego te llega la factura y el cabreo, resulta que además del escalado de precios y destinos según pesos también multiplican las 3 medidas (alto, ancho, largo) y lo dividen por 4000 o algo así, total que si te pasas del baremo en lugar de cobrarte 5,5 te cobran 9 (así a ojo), un envío contreembolso casi 12 leuros WTF!. Sin avisarte antes ni nada, así que les den morcilla por listos. Sigo con e-Nacex y Correos y por ahora relativamente bien.


----------



## Buryni (2 Dic 2012)

Muy interesante este hilo, me encuentro en la misma situación que muchos de vosotros asi que todos estos comentarios me están sirviendo de mucho


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2012)

Jucari dijo:


> A ver si me echais un cable, ¿cual es la mejor tarifa para recibir envios de la UE?



Genei, mira a ver, puerta a puerta, elige GLS luego


----------



## capital tali (4 Dic 2012)

Sigo con Nacex, y de momento encantado del servicio, pero ahora que vendo algo mas, ya no me parecen tan baratos. Me ha comentado un cliente al que le tengo enviar una pieza muy voluminosa que le salia a él mas barato por infoenvia. ¿alguien ha trabajado con ellos?


----------



## tica (4 Dic 2012)

Yo estoy con MRW. Un 10 en servicio. Los precios siempre son mejorables. Para grandes bultos, Ertransit o similares.


----------



## Metal12 (13 Ene 2013)

Pues sinceramente, desde que descubrir la web de Empresas de paquetería, envío de paquetes, enviar paquetes, Packlink que se publicita en esta web de burbuja y descubrí que en todo el ámbito nacional chronoexpres da el mejor precio en 24 horas y presta servicio de seguro y contra reembolso, creo que es la mejor opción que hay hoy en el mercado de mensajerías urgentes, todavía no me han fallado. 
Lo positivo de esta web, es que una vez realizas la petición del servicio, imprimes tu albarán y el mensajero pasa por casa a recoger el envío sin salir de casa a un precio increíble, todo online y sin llamadas de telefono...

Luego haces tu seguimiento en la web de www.chronoexpres.com y sabes en todo momento donde esta tu envío puesto que trabajan por pda Gprs y a su vez Packlink, te informa de la entrega de tu envío.....

Ya me dirán.....


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pues sinceramente, desde que descubrir la web de Empresas de paquetería, envío de paquetes, enviar paquetes, Packlink que se publicita en esta web de burbuja y descubrí que en todo el ámbito nacional chronoexpres da el mejor precio en 24 horas y presta servicio de seguro y contra reembolso, creo que es la mejor opción que hay hoy en el mercado de mensajerías urgentes, todavía no me han fallado.
> Lo positivo de esta web, es que una vez realizas la petición del servicio, imprimes tu albarán y el mensajero pasa por casa a recoger el envío sin salir de casa a un precio increíble, todo online y sin llamadas de telefono...
> 
> Luego haces tu seguimiento en la web de www.chronoexpres.com y sabes en todo momento donde esta tu envío puesto que trabajan por pda Gprs y a su vez Packlink, te informa de la entrega de tu envío.....
> ...



Lo acabo de mirar y tiene buena pinta.

¿Siempre usas la opción de Chronoexpres?

Esa empresa tiene mala fama (si no me equivoco perdieron la "licencia" de manejar las importaciones por incompetentes y volvió a correos).

A mi me gusta más un local físico para pode quejarme si algo va mal y que no me cuelguen el teléfono, de todas formas, me viene perfecto para pelear precios en cuanto busque.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Metal12 (15 Ene 2013)

sabueXo dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar y tiene buena pinta.
> 
> ¿Siempre usas la opción de Chronoexpres?
> 
> ...



Chronoexpres Grupo Correos, en la actualidad es la empresa mas fuerte en mensajería urgente que tenemos en todo el panorama nacional. Moviendo al día mas de 125.000 envíos y llegando a cualquier punto de la península en 24 horas a los precios que has podido comprobar en la web indicada. Sobre lo que comentas de licencias, es buscar fantasmas donde no los hay :bla: y donde nunca los a habido. Esta empresa siempre a sido de Correos y en la actualidad sigue siéndolo, es mas, ya es un Grupo de empresas (Correos, Chronoexpres, Nexea y Telecom) http://www.correos.com/dinamic/plantillas/Particulares.asp

Funcionan mas que bien y el precio es cojonudo como habrás podido ver.....

*Gustos como colores*, pero todos pueden probar lo que les salga del bolo y lo que mejor te vaya es lo que debes usar.


Saludos,


----------



## Metal12 (15 Ene 2013)

:XX: Una vez leido todo lo escrito en mi anterior respuesta, parece que la empresa sea mia

Son noticias publicadas en internet, a la cual, todos tenemos acceso....


----------



## allie (15 Ene 2013)

En mi empresa trabajamos con MRW. Muy buen servicio y buenos precios. En diez años no hemos tenido ningún problema. Eso sí, no es habitual que enviemos/recibamos paquetes de gran volumen.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos y gracias por las respuestas. 

Yo realizo sobretodo envíos a EEUU y UE, y la verdad, los precios que he estado mirando son carísimos por lo que estoy usando la más barata que es corrreos paquetería internacional. Los precios de la competencia privada son bastante más elevados. Pero no sé si no habré buscado bastante. ¿Conocéis vosotros alguna empresa especializada en envíos internacionales a precios competitivos?.

Muchas gracias guapos.


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

allie dijo:


> En mi empresa trabajamos con MRW. Muy buen servicio y buenos precios. En diez años no hemos tenido ningún problema. Eso sí, no es habitual que enviemos/recibamos paquetes de gran volumen.



Lo corroboro, aunque para envios a America se pueden sacar tarifas algo más económicas con otras empresas. Y aun asi siguen siendo caras. :S


----------



## Patito Feo (18 Ene 2013)

archimandrita dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos y gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Yo realizo sobretodo envíos a eeuu y ue, y la verdad, los precios que he estado mirando son carísimos por lo que estoy usando la más barata que es corrreos paquetería internacional. Los precios de la competencia privada son bastante más elevados. Pero no sé si no habré buscado bastante. ¿conocéis vosotros alguna empresa especializada en envíos internacionales a precios competitivos?.
> 
> Muchas gracias guapos.




ups

dhl

tnt


----------



## Metal12 (18 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos y gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Yo realizo sobretodo envíos a EEUU y UE, y la verdad, los precios que he estado mirando son carísimos por lo que estoy usando la más barata que es corrreos paquetería internacional. Los precios de la competencia privada son bastante más elevados. Pero no sé si no habré buscado bastante. ¿Conocéis vosotros alguna empresa especializada en envíos internacionales a precios competitivos?.
> 
> Muchas gracias guapos.



Pon un ejemplo, de un envió que quieras realizar:

Origen:
Destino:
Peso:
Volumen: Alto X ancho X largo

Y haber quien encuentra el mejor precio......


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Ene 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pon un ejemplo, de un envió que quieras realizar:
> 
> Origen: Madrid (Spain)
> Destino: Miami (USA)
> ...



Origen: Madrid (Spain)
Destino: Miami (USA)
Peso:2,75 kg
Volumen: Alto X ancho X largo = 30 x 30 x 40


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Ene 2013)

Patito Feo dijo:


> ups
> 
> dhl
> 
> tnt




Son mucho más caros que correos, por correos son unos 60 euros aprox, por estas empresas 90 o más euros. Y los clientes muchas veces no quieren pagar tanto por el transporte (Por lo menos en mi sector), quieren pagar lo mínimo posible aunque les llegue un mes despues.


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Ene 2013)

Gran hilo, estoy aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## Metal12 (19 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Origen: Madrid (Spain)
> Destino: Miami (USA)
> Peso:2,75 kg
> Volumen: Alto X ancho X largo = 30 x 30 x 40



Hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos y viendo que tus clientes les da igual recibir sus pedidos en un mes, la mejor opción y mas económica es correos, el resto te entrega en 48-72 horas por unos 18€-20€ mas.

Por otro lado te adelanto, que este año habrá muchas competencia de precios entre las mensajerías urgentes.....

Suerte,


----------



## Tucampodenaranjas (21 Ene 2013)

Hay tantas...yo recomendaria ASMRED, por su seriedad y servicio....
un saludo


----------



## chaber (22 Ene 2013)

Tucampodenaranjas dijo:


> Hay tantas...yo recomendaria ASMRED, por su seriedad y servicio....
> un saludo



ASM es una puta mierda. Experiencia propia y varias veces. Son una basura.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Ene 2013)

Tucampodenaranjas dijo:


> Hay tantas...yo recomendaria ASMRED, por su seriedad y servicio....
> un saludo




ASM ? 


UFFF... :no:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Mar 2013)

¿Cuál recomendáis para envíos de menos de 5 kg a toda España?


----------



## eugenio (17 Mar 2013)

yo lo mejor que he visto por ahora es:
Envíos, tarifas y calculadora ~ Bidobido.com
trabajan con UPS para envíos dentro de España.
La verdad es que no se como consiguen esos precios por que si vas a la web de UPS o DHL flipas con los precios, sobre todo para mandar a Europa.
También está Empresas de paquetería, envío de paquetes, enviar paquetes, Packlink pero he leído demasiadas quejas por no cumplir y ni siquiera coger el teléfono. 
A ver si alguien que haya probado con ellos puede comentar la jugada.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Mar 2013)

Packlink ofrece unos precios muy competitivos, lo malo es que la gestión del envío parece recaer en ellos, lo que puede traer más de un quebradero de cabeza, no me termina de convencer.

Estoy viendo que Envialia tiene un servicio muy económico para e-commerce, con entrega al día siguiente. De hecho es casi el mismo precio que aparece en Packlink.

¿Tenéis experiencia con Envialia?


----------



## Iron John (17 Mar 2013)

Tucampodenaranjas dijo:


> Hay tantas...yo recomendaria ASMRED, por su seriedad y servicio....
> un saludo



ASM, me enviaron un paquete "urgente" a través de ellos y lo recibí tres meses después y porque iba asegurado y pedí ejecutar el seguro que si no ni aparece.


----------



## chaber (17 Mar 2013)

Iron John dijo:


> ASM, me enviaron un paquete "urgente" a través de ellos y lo recibí tres meses después y porque iba asegurado y pedí ejecutar el seguro que si no ni aparece.



He tenido experiencias parecidas con ASM, son lo peor de lo peor y he probado muchas. Para que te hagas una idea, la delegación de donde vivo nunca NUNCA coge el teléfono cuando llamas para saber dónde está un paquete que debía llegar hace 5 días. Tenías que ir físicamente a buscarlo a su oficina o llamar a la central. Entonces para qué cojones pago un envío si tengo que ir yo a buscarlo 5 días más tarde.

Son gentuza, unos putos inútiles, jamás trabajéis con ellos, a mi me la han liado en TODOS los envíos que tuve con ellos.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (15 Ago 2013)

Umn... ASM, como todas, depende de la delegación. En la delegación de mi provincia son cojonudos.

JAMÁS Chronoexpres para mercancía frágil... se han cargado dos de tres de los pcs que mandé con ellos. Se lo comenté a un conocido que trabaja en Correos mientras tramitaba un RMA de Amazon en la oficina y me dijo que a él no se le ocurriría nunca contratar Crhonoexpres después de ver como trataban los bultos en directo.

Keavo es una buena opción y económica... pero ojo, si se apoyan en Envialia porque no tienen delegación donde enviaís el paquete: Huid Malditos!

Estoy probando, por referencias, con Zeleris. Van muy bien de precio.

Cuando enviéis mercancía valiosa y frágil a través de Packling: enviad fotos del bulto antes de que salga de vuestra casa al cliente. Si le llega la caja con golpes y signos de manipulación indebida que abra una incidencia al transportista. Si no hacéis eso os quedáis sin posibilidad de cobrar el seguro (aunque es bien difícil porque harán lo que sea por no pagarlo... atentos a como embalaís los bultos con Packling).

Esa es mi experiencia tras casi 50 pcs enviados en lo que va de año a distintos puntos de España.


----------



## J.Smith (15 Ago 2013)

eugenio dijo:


> yo lo mejor que he visto por ahora es:
> Envíos, tarifas y calculadora ~ Bidobido.com
> trabajan con UPS para envíos dentro de España.
> La verdad es que no se como consiguen esos precios por que si vas a la web de UPS o DHL flipas con los precios, sobre todo para mandar a Europa.
> ...



A mi Bidobido.com , me parecio un engaño y una estafa.
Das los datos, aceptas el presupuesto y al final te cobran mas de lo que te presupuestarón y no puedes hacer nada pues es prepago y tu dinero lo tienen ellos.
No pude recuperar ni siquiera la cantidad restante en su poder.
Avisados quedais.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (16 Ago 2013)

Servicios De Mensajería España - Envío Internacional - Enviar Un Paquete

Publicitan envíos de puerta a puerta desde 3,12 € más IVA ... Si alguien lo prueba que diga qué tal.


----------



## Patito Feo (21 Jun 2016)

jorguedez dijo:


> Me gustaría recomendarles desde mi experiencia personal Viabox.com, creo que no existe ninguna opción mas eficiente que esta en temas de envios, ya sean mudanzas o un par de paquetes. Te puedes abrir una cuenta este sitio web de forma 100% gratuita, y luego de registrarte esta aplicación te enamorara en cuestión de minutos. En el caso de que no sepas como funciona algo de esta ´página te puedes comunicar con ellos, y en un rango no mayor a 12 horas vas a recibir una respuesta súper amable que aclarara todas tus dudas.



Con dos cojones.

Ayer, 22:01
Respuestas: 69
Empresas de Paqueteria
Visitas: 25.337
Escrito Por jorguedez
Me gustaría recomendarles desde mi experiencia...

Me gustaría recomendarles desde mi experiencia personal Viabox.com, creo que no existe ninguna opción mas eficiente que esta en temas de envios, ya sean mudanzas o un par de paquetes. Te puedes abrir...
Foro: Emprendedores Ayer, 21:55
Respuestas: 40
¿Que empresa de transportes elegir para una tienda online?
Visitas: 25.073
Escrito Por jorguedez
Me gustaría recomendarles desde mi experiencia...

Me gustaría recomendarles desde mi experiencia personal Viabox.com, creo que no existe ninguna opción mas eficiente que esta en temas de envios, ya sean mudanzas o un par de paquetes. Te puedes abrir...

Se registra ayer y solo escribe para hacer publicidad y pone lo mismo. 


Ná, no se nota NA.


----------



## Baubens (28 Jun 2016)

Sin duda me quedo con ASM

---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 17:41 ----------

Lo mas barato hoy por hoy es zeleris de telefonica usando el packlink. a menos q hagas contrato ya de empresa.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 17:42 ----------

ademas el que me recoge los paquetes de zeleris va a mi gimnasio, un buen chaval


----------

